# Litres, Gallons, some questions to a newbie :)



## fwan (Feb 18, 2005)

Hello, 
as im not american, im british and italian but have been living in australia we dont use the system "gallon" 
is anybody able to convert it for me to litres? 
I have a 11 litre tank and i was wondering what it would be in gallons. 
I havent tested my water because i havent been able to tell the difference between the testers as they are in german and i live in germany at the moment. 
The thing is, I had my tank running for 1 week before i got my fish. 
but since i had to take them from my mum, she hadnt cleaned the tank and when i had to empty out all the water there was so much food at the bottom that was disgusting. 
Ive cleaned everything and had to place new water in the tank when i got home but i only let it run for an hour. because the fish were getting too cramped in the transporter. 

Now my fish wont move when their light is on, does this mean that they are sick? 
My kitten just loves to sit next to it and watch them move. 

Let me know of your advice it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## madmatrixz3000 (Feb 3, 2005)

How long have they been in the tank this time?

Ok it says on this converter that you have a 3 gallon tank.


----------



## fwan (Feb 18, 2005)

umm, they have been in this tank now for over a week.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

1 gallon ~ 3.78 litres if I recall.


----------



## madmatrixz3000 (Feb 3, 2005)

It said something like 2.97..... Ok so right now your fish are probably stressed out. If you have had fish before you may or maynot know that it can take up to 2 weeks for fish to get used to a new location, even in the same tank.

I say just watch the fish and test you PH and Ammonia and you should be fine.


----------



## madmatrixz3000 (Feb 3, 2005)

It said something like 2.97..... Ok so right now your fish are probably stressed out. If you have had fish before you may or may not know that it can take up to 2 weeks for fish to get used to a new location, even in the same tank.

I say just watch the fish and test you PH and Ammonia and you should be fine.


----------



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

This thing converts lots of stuff!

http://www.convert-me.com/en/

It's my favorite, since it's not a 'chart', so much as a calculator. I even use it for cooking! LOL


----------



## fwan (Feb 18, 2005)

lol okay!! ill check it out


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

What fish do you have in there?


----------



## fwan (Feb 18, 2005)

I have these... 










and this is my algea eater


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

The fish in the top picture are known as harlequin tetra.

Not quite sure on the algae eater.


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

not harlequin tetra but harlequin rasbora.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

11 liters sounds pretty small for harlequins, do you got a proper group of them?
Have you ever considered buying a bigger tank   .


----------



## fwan (Feb 18, 2005)

yes, but i thought this tank would be alot bigger when i bought it on ebay. 
I only have these 2 fish with the algae eater. 
Right now i live in a small appartment so i cant have those huge tanks, 
they swim around lots. 
I was speaking to a friend in america and she says that in this tank i can have upto 8 fishies, but i dont want that.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

there is no way you can keep 8 fish in 2-3Gallons. 3 is pushing it depending on the fish.


----------

